# Lookin for some new webcomics/serials



## ThatSnarkyDragon (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey guys! I want to follow more webcomics (or other web serials) but I'm unsure where to start. I don't really care for smut/sexual content or horror, and I do really like found family, character-driven stories, and LGBT themes. Beyond that, just send me cool/fun/interesting/aesthetically pleasing recs! 
Thanks~ :3


----------



## windspan (Oct 23, 2017)

try webtoons . Its full of webcomics


----------



## kukuruyo (Oct 25, 2017)

It's updated here so you may have seen it already, but "Monster girls on tour" has a monster girl lesbian as protagonist and some more lgbt ones; absurd humor with story driven characters Monster girls on tour cover - kukuruyo


----------



## Ivanyeil Emmixert (Nov 8, 2017)

Heres a comic you could try, quite recent and very amazing imo.

jonty.catgc.com: A Story With A Known End


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 3, 2018)

if you like sci fi and a fairly complex story try mine Knights chronicles :: Birth | Tapas


----------



## windspan (Jan 3, 2018)

if you love superheroes ,drama and action . you can check out one that I did xD. it's an interesting story about a little parrot that is in desperate need for help from a powerful  villainess that threatens to eat her.
m.webtoons.com: Guardians of the Animal Kingdom


----------



## scythemouse (Jan 3, 2018)

"Found family, character-driven stories, and LGBT themes"? I know one with those, though the latter comes somewhat later in the story.

www.davidcsimon.com: Crimson Dark


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Feb 22, 2018)

The guy who did my avatar has a family friendly comic about a utopian town of werewolves called Wolverton


----------



## SlyRiolu (Feb 24, 2018)

Try Slightly Damned! It's a 13+ comic.


----------



## frostclaw (Feb 26, 2018)

I write an ongoing furry comic with a sci-fi setting. It's fairly character focused, PG and two of the main characters are queer (the cougar -- Toby -- being one. The other hasn't had their orientation come to light yet but that will come up down the road).

The comic is a year and a half old and 150 pages have been published so far. I release a new page every Tuesday and Friday.

Space Pawdyssey – Misfits in Space

The art in the early pages isn't great but it's functional. It gets better as it goes. The comic was originally a means for me to commit to drawing every day.


----------



## dog-motif (Feb 26, 2018)

My webcomic has a gay character as the main character (but shh~~ he hasn't figured it out yet), there is harsh language and slight drug use (smoking mostly).
dog-daze.webcomic.ws: Dog Daze ::


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Mar 11, 2018)

I do have a webcomic on the way, but it's not currently released yet. I'm just working on the cover page right now. It's called Kinga Shin Densetsu Kin (Gold Fang, New Legend Kin).
kingalegendbeginning.cfw.me: Kinga Shin Densetsu Kin -
Not usually one to self promote like that but eh, what the hell. It's a fan project anyway. Kind of like Ginga; The First Wars, but with less comedy involved. It takes place after The Last Wars.


----------



## VioletAshesf (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi could I add "Fukuoka Academy" furaffinity link: www.furaffinity.net: Chapter 1 cover Art by Ashes_F Patreon link: VioletAshesF is creating Comics and Digital Art | Patreon


----------



## Aki-Ta (Apr 2, 2019)

I bought an ad for it on the main site, so you may have already seen it, but I started a comic called "Chimeran Legends" recently!

chimeranlegends.thecomicseries.com: ChimeranLegends

It is a fantasy that is heavily character-driven, so it might have what you are looking for!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 2, 2019)

My Friends in Distantland is my baby!

It’s a fantasy webcomic about a young know-it-all girl befriending a vampire and having her world flipped upside down.

There are a few horror elements, but nothing too extreme.

Also, it has an Edwardian aesthetic.

Here’s the cover of the first book:






And link to the whole story: My Friends in Distantland :: My Friends in Distantland Issue 1 Cover | Tapas


----------



## elfridaauston87 (Apr 16, 2019)

Found Dear?


----------



## Scruffy Fluftail (Jun 6, 2019)

You should try professor amazing and the incredible golden fox it’s a about a furry superhero


----------



## Alex Thunder (Sep 9, 2019)

Try Skin Deep by Kory Bing


----------



## Takkin (Oct 9, 2019)

Heya! I write "Faircrest Furries" which is SFW and on the Comedy/Action side of things with a bit of magical fun! You can check it out on either WebToons or Tapas, whichever you like best! ^_^ 

Faircrest Furries :: Season 1.P1 - On Your Marks! | Tapas
www.webtoons.com: Faircrest Furries


----------



## HazelCat (Oct 9, 2019)

Lackadaisy is really cool and has some great art, along with well developed characters


----------



## KyoCat (Dec 4, 2019)

frostclaw said:


> I write an ongoing furry comic with a sci-fi setting. It's fairly character focused, PG and two of the main characters are queer (the cougar -- Toby -- being one. The other hasn't had their orientation come to light yet but that will come up down the road).
> 
> The comic is a year and a half old and 150 pages have been published so far. I release a new page every Tuesday and Friday.
> 
> ...


As someone who just binged the whole thing thanks to this thread, I second reading this comic. I can't wait for more!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 4, 2019)

Many more comics brought up in these threads!

forums.furaffinity.net: Any good furry webcomic recommends?

forums.furaffinity.net: Any good web comics with foxes in then

forums.furaffinity.net: Good furry webcomics?

forums.furaffinity.net: Bi/pan/homoromantic Webcomics to binge?

forums.furaffinity.net: Furry graphic novel recommendations?


----------

